# Drug Test Anyone?



## hopin to cash (Sep 14, 2010)

It has become quite common for respectable companies to require a drug test before approving employment...

Should the state of Ohio require a drug test before granting a hunting permit? (at work you drive tow motors, operate machinery, etc)

While hunting you carry a loaded firearm into a woods with other hunters and shoot at running animals... um... safe?

We have a safety preventive program at work but in society we seem to have a reactive program.

No drug test to get a license of any sort... no drug test to get free money from hard working citizens... time for a change!!!


----------



## chatterbox (Jan 7, 2013)

Remember, alcohol is a drug of impairment with a lot being consumed at deer camp.


----------



## TheShoreman (Sep 17, 2015)

Pro drug testing for hunting license but probably the same dude who shows up at his stand with a 5th already in him.If you want to feel safe in the woods put a breathalyzer safety on all weapons. While I can barely grasp your argument why stop at hunting licenses? When you fish you deal with sharp hooks. We should drug test all fisherman and send them through a fishermans education safety class. Our country is fat and overly bureaucratic as is. Drug testing only truley weeds out pot smokers when's the last time you saw a hunting accident while someone was stoned? . You think if a meth or a heroine user wanted to hunt they'd even buy a license. Please watch more Fox News.


----------



## doegirl (Feb 24, 2005)

Who will be paying for all that unnecessary testing? I don't think the Pittman Robertson Act covers pee tests, nor should it. It sounds like an incredible waste of time and money. And for what? To protect the public against a nonexistent threat? 
The last thing most of us sane people want is more "protection" from our government.


----------



## bulafisherman (Apr 11, 2004)

We have big brother trying to control to much of our daily lives already as it is. Addicts and junkies are more concerned about where they are going to get their next fix than hunting, fishing and enjoying the outdoors. I do know their are outdoorsman that enjoy cannabis and the outdoors, most would never admit it though.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

I always thought companies should be in favor of performance enhancing drugs. Wouldn't better performance of workers improve the bottom line?


(Sarcasm alert)


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

doegirl said:


> The last thing most of us sane people want is more "protection" from our government.


The scariest words in the English language. "we're from the government and we're here to help you. "


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

Not for the reason of the oringinal post, but I quit hunting for a few years due to public hunting and some hunting there......now no worries, I hunt with who I invite and know them well to be safe


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

I feel it would be a waste of time and money to have drug tests set up at all license vendors. and it would be impossible for a central location to handle all the tests. and there is so many ways to beat a drug test unless you do a hair follicle test or a blood test. I know some guys that's used drugs the night before there pee test and beat the test. I know this one girl that just uses someone else's pee.

like someone else said the real druggies are to worried about there next fix to go hunting. I think booze is more of a threat than drugs. I've never known anyone that hunts to use drugs except for maybe a prescribed pain pill. but I've known several guys that would head to the local tavern at the end of the day, and drank until they closed. I'm sure some of them was still messed up when they went hunting.
sherman


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

The only way I would support any testing like this would be during the investigation of a hunting related shooting incident of another person. Then you could add another warranted charge of hunting while impaired.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

Lewis said:


> The only way I would support any testing like this would be during the investigation of a hunting related shooting incident of another person. Then you could add another warranted charge of hunting while impaired.


I think this should be mandatory for anyone who causes harm to person or property.
sherman


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

sherman51 said:


> I think this should be mandatory for anyone who causes harm to person or property.
> sherman


If the police show up, and suspect impairment, then they do test people. Granted, less so if a firearm or vehicle is not invomved, but they do test people pretty often. Especially if someone requires treatment....


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

they would lose a lot of money MANNN


----------



## Northern Reb (Jan 3, 2012)

Just like in the workplace you would have to have 'random' drug tests after the initial test to have even the slightest reduction of use. It doesn't work in the workplace and they have been 'perfecting' it for decades. No reason to believe it is necessary for hunters.

Caffeine is also a drug. Where would you draw the line? I would prefer hunting with someone calm and relaxed rather than someone hopped up on mountain dew or three cups of coffee.


----------



## lawrence1 (Jul 2, 2008)

Alcohol is a funny thing. If you talk to someone in the industry, it's not a drug because the government classifies it as a "food product". If you talk to someone in the State Patrol, two beers and your "buzzed" which implies it's a drug. If you talk to someone at the Health Department, if you're addicted you have a "disease" and are eligible for disability assistance.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Drug testing before you're permitted to start a thread on ogf?


----------



## M R DUCKS (Feb 20, 2010)

NOW THAT'S FUNNY !


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

X2 on the funny. but why shouldn't we have to get some kind of test before opening mouth and inserting foot. I'm more worried about all the drunks and hard core drug users driving on our roads than I am of hunters.
sherman


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

Hopin must have run out of subjects to stir the pot about the deer herd. Give it a break for heavens sake !!!!!!


----------



## Cetchum -N- Eatum (Jul 29, 2009)

Everything is a drug. What is with people worried about what people do in their free time? Where do you draw the line with Illegal vs. legal? You got one guy doing heroin that he bought illegally out in the woods...another on oxycontin that his Dr. gave him. Same drug they just got it different ways. As long as someone isn't out in the woods with a fire arm and high or drunk at the time, I don't care what they do in their free time. Worry about yourself.


----------



## hopin to cash (Sep 14, 2010)

I'm not for drug testing... they can't run a quality deer management program why would we expect them all to run a drug testing program!


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Nope!!!
Sour subject with me!
Got forced/mandatory drug testing on a regular basis for 20+ years of my 33yr employment.
Don't even want to discuss anymore drug testing for anything until those not working that are reaping rewards in form of government assistance paid for by those that are working are getting tested.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Must be getting close to the middle of winter with threads like this


----------



## one3 (Dec 1, 2015)

hopin to cash said:


> It has become quite common for respectable companies to require a drug test before approving employment...
> 
> Should the state of Ohio require a drug test before granting a hunting permit? (at work you drive tow motors, operate machinery, etc)
> 
> ...


The only way I am in favor of drug testing is in the work place is, EVERY ONE gets there name put in the hat. From the top man to the bottom man.once tested your name does not go back in untill every one has been tested.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

hopin to cash said:


> ]]
> 
> No drug test to get a license of any sort..


 SAY WHAT???
maybe you need to talk to the millions of CDL license holders. i was tested 5 times last year to by the "random pick" of the DOT.

and no, i dont think its a good idea to drug test before getting a hunting license.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

...


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

hopin to cash,

I'm not sure what your motivation nor what your agenda is. What I do know my tolerance level has diminished to zero with your post(s).
Why start a thread and then turn around and say you're not in favor of it.
That's no more than looking to cause controversy.

This one is done.


----------

